#   ( )

## RA3CC

,      1943 .        ,      ---  (, 67)   (VT-86).

        ,    :



      :



   "", .. 61  61,    , RZ3CC,      .







    .  ?..

----------


## LY1SD

,  !
------------------------------------------
*6L6*.    ,  1944 , 3 .    ,     ,   63-, 80- .    63-     26 ,      *6L6*    38  (!).   *6L6 - KEN-RAD*,   -* RCA*.      *JAN*.

----------


## Alex 1

> ?..


   !!!     ,  ,        ,     ?     "" (  ) ,   ,   RCA     ,       !         ,    ,  .        ,      ( .... "     ,  ,   ,         ,         "...... ) .

----------


## Geo

> ...     .


-!    .  ,  -   -   .  :Smile:

----------


## rw6hkf

!  ,  ! 
 ,  -29  32 ,    :Smile:    -30   ?

----------


## RA3CC

> ...   ()   ,          --  (67  ..)   (VT-86  ..)...


 ,         ,    "VT-",    .

  ,         ,       ,    ,    .    "  ",   *VT-1* *VT-2*.

* 9*,    :



  ,        " ",   Western Electric  1917 .   VT-1     eBay  ,  VT-2   "Tennis Ball"   .

         ( -  VT-5  VT-12,   "- **"  "- **"),           .

         .            ,      (, 67  VT-86),       9      "VT-"   " ".

          ,   ,    *  8*,       ,       .      ,      2005 ,   -  *  5*,   -:



       ,        8.    ** ,       . ,         ...

 ,      ,           ,          ,       "VT-".  ,    :



,        "VT-154"  "VT-129"   ,    ...        9     "*VT-1*"  "*VT-2*",      . ,        ,     .

                ,     "VT-"...

----------


## Alex9591

> 63-     26 ,      6L6    38


     63-  36     . 450   .    10      .

----------


## RA3CC

QRZ.RU - 10      :




> ,       .





> .    -    ,    .        811  -811...


  , , ,     ,         .

   --- (1)      ,  (2)       .

    , , .    8,      ,         60     800  (      ):



        43 ,   ,     "VT-".        ,    ,     ,   ,     :



  ,              .      *1630* (VT-128)  *GL-918* (VT-246).

*VT-128*       ,  -      .  ,          :
http://www.radiomuseum.org/tubes/tube_1630.html

     VT-128 "** ",         .     ,   ,   "Orbital-beam hexode"??

*VT-246* *GL-918*,  ,  "GL"       "General Electric",         "918".   ,   ,  ,      "General Electric".

      ,      "General Electric"     -    . -     "*PHOTOTUBE*",  "*GAS PHOTOTUBE*".       (     15 )  "*PHOTOCELL*".

:     -   VT-246??        "** ". ,   "  "?

    GL-918  "General Electric"          :





** ,     . , ,  - ,       ,       (!!)         .

       DVD,        (     ),     D50/13  ,    .           ,         .      -   .

             "   ",          ...

----------


## RV9UP

> -   VT-246??


IMHO ""  " "
http://bse.sci-lib.com/article117320.html

http://sprv.ucoz.ru/index/opticheskie_pribory/0-68
  -.
  'photocell'       ""  "".

73
UP

----------


## RA3CC

,               :



     43 ,     .        "VT-",    .

        CV67 (       )      "" - 61  61.

      8 :



      . ,   ,          .     2- ,       .

       ,   -     ,    .         - "  "...

----------

